# Rave: You can now draw comedy



## CynicalCirno (Jun 6, 2010)

It's a bit childish, but check out this great site:

www.drawandfoldover.com

You basically draw a head, and wait for others to finish the rest of the body parts. Or you can complete other artwork. Mostly it turns out random and immature - but that's the fun of it.


I cannot really do anything on the computer when drawing, and on paper I quite suck but hey it's a funny sketch.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.drawandfoldover.com/draw...tage1&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=draw_fold

EDIT: The person that does it, can you post the next part in here?


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It's a bit childish, but check out this great site:
> 
> www.drawandfoldover.com
> 
> ...



I vaguely remember doing this as a kid.


----------



## Watercolor_Lotus (Jun 6, 2010)

Neat


----------



## Watercolor_Lotus (Jun 6, 2010)

OH GOODNESS

http://www.drawandfoldover.com/drawing_078a9760-71ce-11df-8c0e-002219876be3


----------



## Alstor (Jun 6, 2010)

Watercolor_Lotus said:


> OH GOODNESS
> 
> http://www.drawandfoldover.com/drawing_078a9760-71ce-11df-8c0e-002219876be3


I LOVE IT! MICHELANGELO WOULD USE IT ON THE SISTINE CHAPEL IF IT EXISTED BACK THEN!

YELL YELL YELL!


----------



## Watercolor_Lotus (Jun 7, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I LOVE IT! MICHELANGELO WOULD USE IT ON THE SISTINE CHAPEL IF IT EXISTED BACK THEN!
> 
> YELL YELL YELL!


Nah, bro, he would have made us paint the chapel because he would have felt inferior next to us.

Edit: I made a new addition to Alstor's, and made my own.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 7, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I vaguely remember doing this as a kid.



I do not

I did the same with stories and such


----------

